# Blizzard warning in Iowa 12/11/10



## 05RedLLY (Nov 22, 2010)

Well they issued a blizzard warning for central Iowa today. Who knows what will happen though. As of yesterday afternoon we were just supposed to get rain in Des Moines and this morning blizzard warnings. Ya gotta laugh, they never know what it is going to do here. A meteorologist is the only job in Des Moines that I know of where you can be wrong almost every day and still keep your job. It's all supposed to be over by 9 am Sunday morning. I will try to post an update showing what we really got for snow fall.


----------



## inside/out (Dec 11, 2010)

*Michigan*

They are calling for 10 - 15" here in northern Michigan from this afternoon till Monday A.M.......time will tell.


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Really hoping that the snows going to fall here pretty soon. Im in the des moines area. I woke up at 7 because of my dog and let him out and thought oh crap, cause we weren't even suppose to get an inch and now were suppose to get 5 to 8. So far though its only been rainy ice. I went out already around 8 am and salted all my walkways at my commercial places and thats been about it so far. I am really hoping for some good plowable snow.


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

Sounds like later on in the week we are going to get some more to. But who knows thats a long way from now


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

It's ironic that it has been almost exactly 1 year ago (it was Dec. 8/9, '09) that we get our first snow which was a monster blizzard. I don't think this one is going to carry as much snow but man it sure has the wind! :redbounce


----------



## IA snoman (Aug 31, 2003)

Finally! we are getting some work. I heard south side of Minneapolis got 21"!


----------

